# tips on sexing young rabbits



## zachbelle (May 1, 2015)

I am trying to determine the sea of my 6 week old rabbits. I'm fairly Certain I have 6 bucks 1 doe. I can't help but second guess myself tho. This is the first time I have had to do this with such young rabbits. any tips on being accurate would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you in advance


----------



## mysunwolf (May 2, 2015)

My biggest tip is make sure you are pushing hard enough when you push just above the genitals. And don't forget to double and triple check as they get older!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 2, 2015)

Males - round, small round opening, stands up equally all the way around
Female - v-shaped, slit-like opening, stands up most at point furthest from anus.

There is noticeably more space between the "boy parts" and the anus than there is on the girls, and that holds true at pretty much any age.


----------

